# Welcome to GBAtemp v3+



## Costello (Oct 8, 2011)

*Welcome to GBAtemp v3+*​


*It's finally here! The long-awaited update has arrived, and it comes with tons of new features, improvements and even an improved skin!* This upgrade, which we are calling "GBAtemp v3+" moves the 'Temp forward with a shiny updated, but familiar looking skin and the latest Invision Power Board (IPB v3.2.2) software, which in turn brings a plethora of new site features. Feel free to have a look around our new-look website and try out our new gadgets and tools!  Most of our new features can be found in our updated navigation bar above or by clicking the new 'hovering' user bar in the top right corner of the screen.

The main new features that we are bringing forward with this update are, among tons of others:
*Blogs*: members of the community are now able to enjoy full-fledged blogs, with tons of new features and complete integration into the site! All articles posted in the blogs forum have been converted to the new blog system.
*Gallery*: create full photo albums, upload your pictures in a single click, this amazing add-on will come as a replacement of the good old "picture upload script". Pictures uploaded with that script are still available and can be viewed or deleted.
*Calendar*: what's better than a community-managed calendar to keep track of the important event of the video game scene?
*Notifications*: keep track of everything that's being said about you, all the replies to your threads or the people that quote you!
*Shoutbox*: a brand new shoutbox for us chatty chatters, a huge improve over the old one...
*Social interaction*: status updates, profile comments, custom profile page, Facebook and Twitter integration, sharing links and pages...
*GBAtemp v3+* was a huge time-consuming undertaking for all of our staff, but I'd specifically like to thank [member='tj_cool'] and [member='Zarcon'] for their countless hours of hard work towards this upgrade. This upgrade was not a simple task - any long-term GBAtemp member will know how many custom modifications and hacks we have applied to GBAtemp to improve the user interface and experience. Many of these had to be completely re-written to work on the latest IPB software. We started over 6 months ago and are finally done!

So we hope you like the new-look GBAtemp, and although we've given the new website a thorough testing, if you do happen to encounter any strange bugs or broken links, please be sure to raise awareness by posting a thread in our Site Discussions forum.

*3 IMPORTANT NOTES: *
Old *private messages* are being converted to the new messenging system. Please wait as we convert them progressively.
*Avatars* & personal photos are being merged into one unique image: the "Photo". We are running a conversion script that will allow you to re-use your old personal photo, but unfortunately your avatars are lost so now would be a good time to pick a new one!
Some parts of the site may still be full of *bugs*, it's important that you report any problem on our Site Discussions forum. Try to keep bug reports in the same thread.
Enjoy GBAtemp v3+ and keep an eye out for even more improvements to come!

- The GBAtemp staff


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 8, 2011)

Surprise? 

If you find any bugs, let us know


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 8, 2011)

Boo!
Ok, so who expected the 'temp to regenerate when the board went down?


----------



## raulpica (Oct 8, 2011)

We hope you guys like it!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 8, 2011)

This looks really sexy. I'm loving it!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 8, 2011)

This is very nice, I like the new theme.


----------



## PettingZoo (Oct 8, 2011)

very sleek and snazzy, oh jesus my profile picture


----------



## prowler (Oct 8, 2011)

It's gunna take some time to get used to but omg


----------



## Daidude (Oct 8, 2011)

It's actually quite good but I haven't explored round much yet


----------



## Paarish (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow... it'll take a while to get used to... but I'm generally impressed...
Thanks team!


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 8, 2011)

Sexy


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 8, 2011)

I hope this doesn't try too hard to become some Facebook knock-off...


----------



## wasim (Oct 8, 2011)

great !!! 

but its bit more complicated and takes more time to load


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow, this looks great!


----------



## Nujui (Oct 8, 2011)

Very nice, looks very smexy.
Good job you guys,  to all of you.


----------



## DarkWay (Oct 8, 2011)

Guys/Gals,

All I'm going to say is you've done a damn good job!
This is such and immense improvement I might find myself coming back here a lot more now.
A few things could be tweaked here and there but overall I like it.

And this was supposed to take such a long time too


----------



## indask8 (Oct 8, 2011)

That new layout seem to be extremely javascript enhanced.

And it looks indeed beautiful.

Good job


----------



## Alaude (Oct 8, 2011)

one of the best website and forum design i have seen so far


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 8, 2011)

this is nice!!!! thanks a lot for the upgrade!!!


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Oct 8, 2011)

This is awesome 
I really Like it


----------



## Dter ic (Oct 8, 2011)

Time to get used to it now :angry2:
Goning top take a while. but otherwise, it looks great


----------



## Gahars (Oct 8, 2011)

It looks nice, if maybe a bit too bright and "big". I'm sure it will just take some getting used to.


----------



## mameks (Oct 8, 2011)

Mmmmmmmmmmmme gusta :9

Seriously, this is a seriously nice update 
Some things are gonna take a while to get used to, but it's nice 
Great work ^^


----------



## Fudge (Oct 8, 2011)

Nice, I'm glad GBAtemp finally updated. It was rather outdated compared to some other sites.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 8, 2011)

juggernaut911 said:


> I hope this doesn't try too hard to become some Facebook knock-off...


Those features are part of IPB3, and personally they're the only features I don't like too much. Ah well, at least it looks sweet.


----------



## Devin (Oct 8, 2011)

Not too bad, thanks Team.


----------



## SifJar (Oct 8, 2011)

I thought this may be happening when the site when down. And I was right  Some features look nice, others are a bit meh


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 8, 2011)

wow...  amazing...


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 8, 2011)

Nice 
Time to go play with the new features.


----------



## emigre (Oct 8, 2011)

Pretty upgrade. Now I feel like a high class hooker.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 8, 2011)

lol i am getting dizzy.... im not joking :S


----------



## Nebz (Oct 8, 2011)

I can dig it. I just hope it still loads well on my craptactular phone ._.


----------



## Rogue_Syst3m (Oct 8, 2011)

id have to agree looks sweet, now off to the new features *z00m*


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 8, 2011)

Me gusta.

I like this a lot.  Looks fantastic


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Oct 8, 2011)

It's...beautiful...
Thank you guys for your hard work!
AND YOU KEPT THE SMILEYS!!! WIN!
EDIT: OMG MY NAME IS DISPLAYED FULLY!!!


----------



## prowler (Oct 8, 2011)

Nebz said:


> I can dig it. I just hope it still loads well on my craptactular phone ._.


Now that you mention phones....

Yay app support!.... (?)


----------



## FIX94 (Oct 8, 2011)

So here we go again  ! Nice design guys, great work!


----------



## DarkWay (Oct 8, 2011)

May I be the first to suggest (and sorry for saying this so early), the HOME, FORUMS, BLOGS e.t.c. bar and the sub menu underneath it (Forum rules, site index, calender) should have a similar look to the Site Navigation/Latest Discussion boxes.
At the moment ( and in my opinion) it is too flat/square compared to the rest of the site.


----------



## KingAsix (Oct 8, 2011)

This looks really nice....I can't wait to play with the new features in such.


----------



## signz (Oct 8, 2011)

Now that's sexy. Great job Costy & Co.


----------



## iFish (Oct 8, 2011)

Nice. I like what you guys have done with the place. 
Apparently, the shout box is broken on iOS devices, but I'll post that in the site discussion forum. 

But this will take some getting used to


----------



## yuyuyup (Oct 8, 2011)

New logo is WAY better than the old one


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 8, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> lol i am getting dizzy.... im not joking :S


still dizzy... i am really dizzy when I look at the page


----------



## Langin (Oct 8, 2011)

Woah man looks great!


----------



## Satangel (Oct 8, 2011)

I'll hold out on commenting how good it is (looks superb atm) until I've used it for some time. If there are a lot of options to customize it to your personal preference, I can't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## GuardianSoul (Oct 8, 2011)

This is looking great !


----------



## Langin (Oct 8, 2011)

Damn editing post is something new now. >.< Ghehehe


----------



## qlum (Oct 8, 2011)

I tried images uploaded with push again but the still dont work 
Even though images uploaded to puush show up in the post I cant actually post them because they don't show the extension in the url.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 8, 2011)

good stuff bros


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 8, 2011)

I dont know but i feel strange after starting at the page for a long time... whats wrong?


----------



## Jonez (Oct 8, 2011)

Why can't I make such nice sites... really this sucks because it is too good for one update.

Enough stupidity... great work guys

If I may a be a little nitpicky... why isn't there a space at the location? (see under 'member' and such.)


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 8, 2011)

The theme looks great!


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Oct 8, 2011)

I noticed the youtube BBcode [youtube]XSLE7fUJgc4[/youtube] doesn't work
Still digging this shiny new Temp!
EDIT:And apparently it's eaisier to double post too...
EDIT2: Or not! YAY!


----------



## CamulaHikari (Oct 8, 2011)

It looks really sexy~


----------



## Splych (Oct 8, 2011)

woah , look so . . . different !
just out of curiosity , lets say we preferred the old skin before this update , is there a way to go back o_o ?
this might take some time to get used to actually .


----------



## Jonez (Oct 8, 2011)

Another small suggestion: if you open the pop-up for emoticions can you guys make it disappear after you have made the post? I see no point of letting that open.


----------



## TheDreamLord (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh wow! I really like this


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Oct 8, 2011)

So... Much.. Change.....

Looks all shiny and new now. Time to go and browse around the new features!


----------



## DarkWay (Oct 8, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> I dont know but i feel strange after starting at the page for a long time... whats wrong?



I think your problem is, the background for posts is bigger and brighter than it used to be (pretty much a pure white).
This is something else that needs changing as it is far to bright for those with sensitives eyes, it's needs toning down a bit.


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 8, 2011)

DarkWay said:


> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> > I dont know but i feel strange after starting at the page for a long time... whats wrong?
> ...


Posts have always been white.

But we'll look into some darker alternatives.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Oct 8, 2011)

Does anyone know if you can stop threads from the EoF appearing in the recent topics list? It's quite annoying.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Oct 8, 2011)

My only complaint is that the blue kinda contrasts and hurts my eyes, at least in the quick reply box.
Otherwise, if i could, i would marry this skin


----------



## DeadLocked (Oct 8, 2011)

I likey.
EDIT: though one suggestion, at the top it has DS, xbox and PS3 but it should link to Nintendo, Microsoft and Sony. (Especially with the Wii U and PS Vita coming, and the 3DS already being out.)


----------



## DarkWay (Oct 8, 2011)

tj_cool said:


> Posts have always been white.
> 
> But we'll look into some darker alternatives.



I know posts have always been white but since the update the "white space" looks a lot bigger, which gives the illusion of it being a lot brighter.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Oct 8, 2011)

I am in love with the quick navigation tab, it makes life sooo much more easier


----------



## Paarish (Oct 8, 2011)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:


> I am in love with the quick navigation tab, it makes life sooo much more easier


you DO know that was always there right?


----------



## Ace (Oct 8, 2011)

So much customizability!!! THIS IS SOOO COOOOLL!!

My only question is: are we gonna need a new BBcode tutorial for this new board? There's a whole lot of new functions, but I'm not seeing any BBcode anywhere.... 
 New unsure icon! Oh lawd, what happened to the old one?!


----------



## andibad (Oct 8, 2011)

Is great :3 i love this new version and is more better (i not shocked with new version, because i familiar with IPB v3.2.x) anyway is more slower than old. but is still fast XD

BTW every i update my Avatar is always failed o.oa


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 8, 2011)

Ace™ said:


> New unsure icon! Oh lawd, what happened to the old one?!


The update seems to push it's own smileys on top of ours, we'll configure them later on.


----------



## BloodyFlame (Oct 8, 2011)

This is awesome. It's a new look for GBAtemp while keeping some things from the old one.


----------



## Ace (Oct 8, 2011)

Ah okay. I realize the update is still rather fresh 

Edited by Ace™, Tomorrow, 2:34 PM


----------



## Kiekoes (Oct 8, 2011)

IT IS BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Oct 8, 2011)

Paarish said:


> SonicXXXthehedgehog said:
> 
> 
> > I am in love with the quick navigation tab, it makes life sooo much more easier
> ...


WELL!...shit, now I feel like a noob...


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 8, 2011)

Just logged in (Using Firefox). Site _looks_ great. However, I instantly noticed two things that got removed (?) from the shoutbox on the front page. There's no field to post directly into the shoutbox from that mini-box anymore. I also can't scroll through archived pages through that mini-box anymore (on the home page). Before, I believe the options were: "" or something. I like that I can stretch the box as far vertically as I can, and that it updates in real time on the expanded page but...

Shoutbox seems to be more of it's own "thread" now, instead of a quick-posting, easily accessible box.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Oct 8, 2011)

BobTheJoeBob said:


> Does anyone know if you can stop threads from the EoF appearing in the recent topics list? It's quite annoying.


Does anyone know?


----------



## BloodWolfJW (Oct 8, 2011)

Long awaited and greatly appreciated. Never been happier with the skin on a website in my life. Congrats, you got the "BloodWolfJW Seal of Approval"


----------



## DrOctapu (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow, it's so nice!
Kind of happy that we were wrong when everyone was speculating in the IRC.


----------



## TheDreamLord (Oct 8, 2011)

Ace™ said:


> Ah okay. I realize the update is still rather fresh
> 
> Edited by Ace™, Tomorrow, 2:34 PM


LOL. u edited it tomorrow?  LEMME IN ON THE SECRET
Ace faith faked it 
Edited by TheDreamLord, Next Year, 05:07 PM


----------



## DarkWay (Oct 8, 2011)

[M]artin said:


> Just logged in (Using Firefox). Site _looks_ great. However, I instantly noticed two things that got removed (?) from the shoutbox on the front page. There's no field to post directly into the shoutbox from that mini-box anymore. I also can't scroll through archived pages through that mini-box anymore (on the home page). Before, I believe the options were: "" or something. I like that I can stretch the box as far vertically as I can, and that it updates in real time on the expanded page but...
> 
> Shoutbox seems to be more of it's own "thread" now, instead of a quick-posting, easily accessible box.



Go into your USER CP and enable shout box on both, now you can post from the home page 
I have no idea about indexed pages of the shoutbox though.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Oct 8, 2011)

Not a huge fan of the new layout but I guess its something to get used to.


----------



## Amphy2310 (Oct 8, 2011)

its so weird... But nice too


----------



## Fishaman P (Oct 8, 2011)

I like it.

I am just too impatient to wait for PM's to be transferred.


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 8, 2011)

Ohhhh, refreshing and snazzy, but tastefully familiar so it's not alienating, I like.

I see "like this" buttons though, hope those won't be any trouble. Forums with voting on individual posts can sometimes go a bit wrong, but that's usually if there's a dislike button anyway.

Actually in spite of this I was kinda hoping that forum avatars would've been allowed a bigger size, in that regard it doesn't feel as progressive.

Edit: Looks like pix.gbatemp.net got nuked during the switchover, and uploads weren't saved to the user gallery. Oh well.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 8, 2011)

DrOctapu said:


> Wow, it's so nice!
> Kind of happy that we were wrong when everyone was speculating in the IRC.




 Sorry I couldn't let the cat out of the bag.


----------



## insidexdeath (Oct 8, 2011)

You guys forgot to change the "Libyan" flag since they got their flag changed during the revolution.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 8, 2011)

Vulpes is always mean to cats. D:



prowler_ said:


> Nebz said:
> 
> 
> > I can dig it. I just hope it still loads well on my craptactular phone ._.
> ...


Working on that. Needs a little fixing, I think.


@insidexdeath: The flag isn't our responsibility; that's IPB, I think.


----------



## megabug7 (Oct 8, 2011)

There was a option in the profile where you could change the order of articles posted on the main page

In my case it was

News
Gaming
Releases

This has gone now 

Preferred to just scroll down to see if there was any gaming news. (I don't like Tabs)

The setting to change the portal style doesn't seem to work.either.

Oh well......


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Oct 8, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> DrOctapu said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, it's so nice!
> ...


Well....it was assumed by the tempers that a forum update is going to take place 
Then you and Mthrnite gave us the hint 

```
[09:19]  GBATemp is down for maintenance?
[09:19]  Yep
[09:19]  ^_^
[09:20]  oshit hax
[09:20]  We'll be back up in just a little while
02[09:20] * Ritsuki ([email protected]) Quit (Ping timeout)
[09:20]  Oh is that the upgrade we've been waiting for?
03[09:20] * Sin ([email protected]) has joined #gbatemp.net
[09:20]  either that or
[09:20]  Don't know.
[09:20]  YOU JUST ACTIVATED MY TRAP CARD
```


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 8, 2011)

Why give it away? The surprise was half the fun.

*EDIT:* I mean really, GBAtemp was already running the latest version of PHP. And upgrading the webserver would have meant that there was no placeholder page.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Oct 8, 2011)

Was it supposed to be a surprise? As soon as I saw the down for maintenance sign I knew they were performing the forum update.


----------



## 2Game4Ever (Oct 8, 2011)

It's ok I guess.
I like the new fast reply option.


----------



## andre0407 (Oct 8, 2011)

Looking very nice, and I enjoy the new Quick Reply form. Thanks for the hard work.


----------



## Hydreigon (Oct 8, 2011)

This upgrade is awesome! Love the new skin.


----------



## smellyunicorn (Oct 8, 2011)

Looks alright, like the next text font. Though the social integration is a bit too over the top. I blocked most of the small sharing images on the bottom on the page, some people don't have a twitter, facebook. I like to keep Gbatemp to just that Gbatemp.  I hope you guys give us a way to have more customization over what we see. Same with the like button  seems to much of a Facebook "thing". you guys got 200,000+ members with that primitive board style so if it aint broke don't re-code it!

Great Job to the guys who did this.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 8, 2011)

I agree, I never use the share options so i hope its possible to disable them


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Oct 8, 2011)

WOWIE its awesome just found out that you can change your profile background


----------



## xist (Oct 8, 2011)

At the moment I can't cope with change....


----------



## tajio (Oct 8, 2011)

BAD ASS! 

Sleekness FTW!


----------



## +jump;+duck (Oct 8, 2011)

awesome


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh i'm on two social networks now.....

Excellent job on the upgrades guys.

Final fucking-ly NOTIFICATIONS!!!

I think that is what i wanted the most!



Spoiler



Time to change to name of the site to Temp.net and over-throw FB.


----------



## geminisama (Oct 8, 2011)

Not nearly as responsive, but it doesn't look bad.


----------



## metamaster (Oct 8, 2011)

One word: Awesome


----------



## Vinnymac (Oct 8, 2011)

This update is amazing , I really like it. Good job guys!


----------



## machomuu (Oct 8, 2011)

Youtube tags are way easier now.

Well, to type, that is.  They take a little longer to click and add them.


----------



## KevFan (Oct 8, 2011)

Very nice update, very cool and smooth, loving the new features and great interface, though will take some time to cope with such a big change.
Excellent job


----------



## Walker D (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow!    ...Good to see that the new design is not a totally new thing, but a evolution from what it was 

Let's explore the new features hehe


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you so much! This new GBATemp appears interesting and promising!
(Yes. While I liked my xbAnd avatar, I took advantage of the avatar-clearing for a new avatar.)


----------



## tagzard (Oct 8, 2011)

I like it. But it seems a tad slow.


----------



## Bean_BR (Oct 8, 2011)

I like the new look and the new features, but I don't know how to put back my avatar image. *:/*


----------



## ecko (Oct 8, 2011)

looks sexy


----------



## prowler (Oct 8, 2011)

Bean_BR said:


> I like the new look and the new features, but I don't know how to put back my avatar image. *:/*


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?app=core&module=usercp
Under 'Change your photo'


----------



## PizzaPino (Oct 8, 2011)

this gave me a wtf surprise face


----------



## CarbonX13 (Oct 8, 2011)

This is incredible! Great job GBAtemp staff.


----------



## pokefloote (Oct 8, 2011)

I knew it as soon as I saw the site was down this morning. 
I like it. Good job!


----------



## HeyItzRayy (Oct 8, 2011)

Looks real nice ^ ^


----------



## eggsample (Oct 8, 2011)

Gfx is smooth and looks better than old one. Site loads up faster to my smartphone.I do not like Two things:
link's color without contrast to other text example tempcast broadcast
Some content wont scale properly. This window while I typing is 100 screen wide and the left side is outside the screen.no cons besides above

and while posting getaway problem


----------



## Bean_BR (Oct 8, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Bean_BR said:
> 
> 
> > I like the new look and the new features, but I don't know how to put back my avatar image. *:/*
> ...


sorry, I haven't found it yet


----------



## gameandmatch (Oct 8, 2011)

I like this update, good job guys.


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 8, 2011)

Bean_BR said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > Bean_BR said:
> ...


Change your photo IS the avatar option.
There is no more difference between avatar and photo.


----------



## prowler (Oct 8, 2011)

Bean_BR said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > Bean_BR said:
> ...


Under the heading 'General Account Settings'


----------



## Pablo3DS (Oct 8, 2011)

Ooooooooow it's more beatiful and clean. congratz GbaTemp!


----------



## Bean_BR (Oct 8, 2011)

tj_cool said:


> Bean_BR said:
> 
> 
> > prowler_ said:
> ...


I know this is the same thing,  but I can't find the option


----------



## GuardianSoul (Oct 8, 2011)

For some reason, the option doesn't appear here as well. The first option I can see is the 'Time Zone' option.

Edit: Strange, it just appeared.


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 8, 2011)

Can you check again?
For some reason the size limit wasn't filled in for the newcomers group, so it disabled the option.


----------



## Wiip™ (Oct 8, 2011)

What a beautiful new forum, i♥it.


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 8, 2011)

It's clean!!!

And new. Futuristic. 

But I want my solid snivy. D:


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey cool, it's up. Us mods had a test board to mess around with for a while now. I really like this version, lots of neat stuff to play with, and the new Tempy is faboo!

As you can tell, there'll be a few kinks to iron out. We appreciate your patience when things go a bit wonky.


----------



## Critica1 (Oct 8, 2011)

lol IPB.

Cute Xenforo knockoff


----------



## Armadillo (Oct 8, 2011)

Can I disable the sidebar on the forum index? I had a look, but couldn't see an option. I may have missed it though.


----------



## Walker D (Oct 8, 2011)

Bean_BR said:


> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> > Bean_BR said:
> ...




yea  ...I know what you mean  ...My General Account settings  wasn't showing the Photos-thing either
But, try refreshing the Settings page, and it should appear normally again

Worked here.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 8, 2011)

Armadillo said:


> Can I disable the sidebar on the forum index? I had a look, but couldn't see an option. I may have missed it though.



Just above it to the right there is a little black X, press that to hide it.


----------



## Bean_BR (Oct 8, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Bean_BR said:
> 
> 
> > prowler_ said:
> ...


I'm in the 'profile settings' but this option doesn't appear


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 8, 2011)

Critica1 said:


> lol IPB.
> 
> Cute Xenforo knockoff


IPB was first... how can it be a ripoff then?



Armadillo said:


> Can I disable the sidebar on the forum index? I had a look, but couldn't see an option. I may have missed it though.


There's a small X on the top right. It only shows when you near with your mouse though.


----------



## Critica1 (Oct 8, 2011)

tj_cool said:


> IPB was first... how can it be a ripoff then?



Obviously for copying the same exact style as their forum styles?

Keep trying guys:
http://gtmetrix.com/reports/www.gbatemp.net/kULn6b81


----------



## Bean_BR (Oct 8, 2011)

Walker D said:


> Bean_BR said:
> 
> 
> > tj_cool said:
> ...


now it appeared, thx for the info


----------



## Gh0sti (Oct 8, 2011)

i wished i didnt lose my avatar also there is issues with changing photos its still kindof buggy looks great and sexy though like the new update


----------



## Armadillo (Oct 8, 2011)

p1ngpong said:


> Armadillo said:
> 
> 
> > Can I disable the sidebar on the forum index? I had a look, but couldn't see an option. I may have missed it though.
> ...





tj_cool said:


> [
> 
> 
> Armadillo said:
> ...



 Thanks. Didn't even notice it until then. Nice that it isn't a permanent setting, can have a quick look when I first come on, then close it afterwards .


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 8, 2011)

I have mix feelings... Maybe because I have to get use to it...

A like button? Wonder how long that last? Also where the dislike button?  

It looks good, but I'm trying to decide if it to flashy...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 8, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> Also where the dislike button?



There will not be one.


----------



## Gh0sti (Oct 8, 2011)

hey another thing when typing in recipents name for a message you guys should put the results more to the right of the screen it gets in the way of typing the name or what your exactly typing at all that would be better change for messenger


----------



## iFish (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't like the new background features. Mainly since it doesn't work well.


----------



## prowler (Oct 8, 2011)

iFish said:


> I don't like the new background features. Mainly since it doesn't work well.


The profile backgrounds?
I think it's a nice feature (guess what I've set before going to my profile, )


----------



## machomuu (Oct 8, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> iFish said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like the new background features. Mainly since it doesn't work well.
> ...


Well the idea is nice, but it doesn't look all too great.


----------



## iFish (Oct 8, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> iFish said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like the new background features. Mainly since it doesn't work well.
> ...


It's a nice feature, in theory. I would like it if it actually worked properly. Also, Lightning or PON PON PON. Something like that.

I want to know the exact dimensions for it though :\


----------



## 1234turtles (Oct 8, 2011)

the update is awesome


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 8, 2011)

This is going to take quite a bit to get used to

But its all so shiney and new


----------



## ishdeepsingh (Oct 8, 2011)

Any1 try this on the 3ds yet? I wouldof but it broke  was installing a game from eshop and it froze...


----------



## celeron53 (Oct 8, 2011)

i wasn't able to access GBAtemp at some point last night... and it was worth the wait.


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 8, 2011)

Ooh, shiny. I like the new skin


----------



## alidsl (Oct 8, 2011)

Are gifs broken? My avatar isn't moving


----------



## LeRodeur (Oct 8, 2011)

Good job! Nicely done but some things are quite hidden, the avatar change button for example!
Looked all pages before seeing we got to put the mouse on the image to make the link appear...


----------



## Presto99 (Oct 8, 2011)

I loaded GBAtemp up this morning and I was like..."wut."
Everything pretty much makes sense though now, and I like everything much better. Thanks for all the hard work! Although some things seem to be harder to access. How do I even look at my own profile page now? It used to just be at the top...


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 8, 2011)

*Tries to change skin.*


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 8, 2011)

Aww, I lost my avatar. Where is the 'new' location of pix.gbatemp.net, to view the old images, seeing as it's been phased out already.

Other than that small gripe, everything is really awesome. Great job guys!


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 8, 2011)

Everyone who still needs their pix images can find them here: http://gbatemp.net/d86-pictures-from-gbatemp-pix
(You can click "Old Images" in the gallery hompage for that link)


----------



## Youkai (Oct 8, 2011)

DeMoN said:


> *Tries to change skin.*




Dito

the skin now looks so bad compared to the old one ...
i am not exactly one who hates changes but this looks like its painted in minecraft XD
ok it makes a "clean" appearance but ... no  


Man I am registred to this forum since ~7 years and even before when this was a rom page i was here already 
but to think this would give me such a bad feeling after all these changes thats weird.
my heart beats faster than normal ... this will really take a long time to get used to all this useless facebook stuff not needed really.


P.S. well yeah sorry to the guys who did this my intention is not to talk your work down its great people actually do so much for the community to work so long on "upgrades" and it seems there are many ppl who like it even thaught most say it will take its time to get used to ... so yeah go on with your good work and you enthusiasm for the community ...

but for the next time PLEASE make a big button somwhere that says "use old forum" XD


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 8, 2011)

This is FUCKING AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 8, 2011)

Good job guys! It's always worth the wait at the 'temp.


----------



## Danny600kill (Oct 8, 2011)

Going to take some getting used to but I definitely love the reply in thread system , it's so much more easier , I'm not the greatest fan of the new blog but I'll probably end up using it


----------



## Twiffles (Oct 8, 2011)

tj_cool said:


> Everyone who still needs their pix images can find them here: http://gbatemp.net/d...rom-gbatemp-pix
> (You can click "Old Images" in the gallery hompage for that link)


Ahh,  thank you, thank you. I completely missed that when I looked at the Gallery.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 8, 2011)

Loving the new look, but I think the forums look a little...chunky. Perhaps it's just me and I'm used to it being so close together. Other than that I am LOVING the forums! Congratz on v3 GBATemp!


----------



## 310301288 (Oct 8, 2011)

i like it, it looks better than it did before. looks nice and sleek. =D


----------



## Mantis41 (Oct 8, 2011)

I might be a bit aspergers but, I don't like it.

*The Good*:
Looks a lot sleeker
A lot of improvements in certain areas.
*Now the Bad:*
Everything is so spaced out it is hard to quickly scan forums and it does not seem to flow as well as it used to.
I used to be able to click on someone's profile name in the forums and it would give you a short summary of their profile, now it takes you to their profile page.
I used to click on a name in the forums and I could choose posts or topics. This would then show me an entire list of topics or posts for that profile including my own. Viewing posts or topics from the profile page only shows about the last 5 or 6. I can not find a way to show the entire list.
All of the youtube posts that had the old format with a partial link are now not showing. It now requires the full link. This has wrecked the viewability of a few of the long running video posts.
If you are in the middle of replying to a topic and you navigate away for a second when you navigate back all of the text you just typed in disappears and you have to start again. A minor annoyance but I have done it once already.


----------



## Holified 2x (Oct 8, 2011)

omg almost took me an hour to log in i was so lost lol


----------



## Arras (Oct 8, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Boo!
> Ok, so who expected the 'temp to regenerate when the board went down?



I totally saw this one coming. I even asked about it on IRC when the temp was down, but they told me it wasn't an upgrade. Liars


----------



## prowler (Oct 8, 2011)

Mantis41 said:


> I used to be able to click on someone's profile name in the forums and it would give you a short summary of their profile, now it takes you to their profile page.
> I used to click on a name in the forums and I could choose posts or topics. This would then show me an entire list of topics or posts for that profile including my own. Viewing posts or topics from the profile page only shows about the last 5 or 6. I can not find a way to show the entire list.



Hoover over the user name and you get a short summary pop out, click find content to... find content


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 8, 2011)

Holy crap, what a change!


----------



## Mantis41 (Oct 8, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> Mantis41 said:
> 
> 
> > I used to be able to click on someone's profile name in the forums and it would give you a short summary of their profile, now it takes you to their profile page.
> ...



Cool, thanks, that helps.
The "view new content" pages will take some getting used to. Too spaced out for me.


----------



## haddad (Oct 8, 2011)

amazing update


----------



## YayMii (Oct 8, 2011)

It looks very classy. Might take some getting used to though.
Also, regarding the shortcut buttons at the top, when did the 360/PS3 sections become more popular than the Wii section?


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 8, 2011)

Text doesn't stay when moving a way from pages. Moving away or back too pages are slow. Choosing smiles are slow.  

Just listen some things that may be issues.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Oct 8, 2011)

Slightly wider than my tastes would like, but otherwise it's smexy...though I need to regain an avatar :/...


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Oct 8, 2011)

Kewl?
My avatars gone :|


----------



## Covarr (Oct 8, 2011)

Minor thing, but maybe "Photo" isn't the best word for avatars. Obviously, mine isn't a photo, and frankly people don't think of avatars when they see the word. If possible, I would recommend changing it to "avatar" or "profile picture".

On a side note, I'm disappointed that I can't litter my "about me" with CSS. Not surprised, just a bit disappointed. I was hoping to throw in something as visually unfitting as my wiki page.


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 8, 2011)

*I love it! *


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 8, 2011)

Knew it when the site went down that this was happening.
Good stuff guys good stuff.


----------



## Mantis41 (Oct 8, 2011)

I think there is an easy way to fix this. We need a way to hide the side bar on certain pages. This would make the new site infinitely more useable. An example is below from the igoogle. It took Google about 2years of complaints and Greasemonkey script hacks to finally decide to put the hide side bar button in themselves. When you are on a small laptop screen it helps a lot.







I have pasted an example below where it would really help on the temp.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 8, 2011)

My mind is blown.

I like it though. Kinda hard to get used to but I'll be there. Everyone knows I'm a whore for new stuff anyway.


----------



## Necron (Oct 8, 2011)

Me likes Temp v3+


----------



## Evo.lve (Oct 8, 2011)

I'll be honest. I hate the v3 theme and I always have, which is why I use the lite theme. Averse to the colour, I guess. Any chance we could get other themes on the new board?


----------



## Cyan (Oct 8, 2011)

@Mantis :
Yeah, it looks not very nice with the big lines.
Being able to hide the search options when not needed would help for short resolutions.
I don't know if it's possible to add the close icon/feature like on the right menu when browsing the forum.


Anyway, I have some problem with this "View new content" page.

When I click "go to first unread post" using the little blue icon, it load on the first post of the topic. (blue icon has no effect).
So, from there, I can click on "go to first unread post" in that title topic, but it's not going to the first unread one, instead it brings me to a very old post, like page 3 out of 8.

Am I the only one with this strange problem?
Note that it's happening only on posts which I last read on the v3, not on V3+


----------



## jamesaa (Oct 8, 2011)

Seems good, liking most of the changes.

Things I like:
- GBAtemp is back online 
- Too many things to list.

Things i'm not keen on:
- Theme is a bit bright.
- "Like This"
- "What's on your mind?"
- That little button at the top right which shows who is following a thread (and no visible way to prevent yourself from appearing in it without unsubscribing from the thread)


----------



## Snailface (Oct 8, 2011)

One of Tempy's ears is bigger than the other. 

This redesign is very nice.
(but where is the "is online" green dot?)


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Oct 8, 2011)

Pros:Awesome... So intuitive... Modern... 

Cons: No dark theme... White is doll... 

Overall: 4/5 (would've been 5/5 with a darker theme...)


----------



## 727 (Oct 8, 2011)

I like it except I miss the login button being on the far left. It's really out of place.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Oct 8, 2011)

I figured this was probably what the downtime was about. The sheer number of new things and slightly revamped navigation is definitely a bit overwhelming, but I'll learn everything in time. I'm more interested in the fact that as a whole, the forum will be running far better than ever before. I like the new theme, personally. It is pretty sleek, though, I guess it could kill my eyes a bit early in the morning or late at night. Doesn't matter though. I browse sites that are quite a bit brighter (*coughFacebookcough*).

Thanks for the update, and thanks to all those that did so much work in getting this going.


----------



## YayMii (Oct 8, 2011)

We need a black theme.


----------



## HellBoyX1000 (Oct 8, 2011)

Looks absolutely brilliant. Well done


----------



## Nathan Drake (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh, one thing that annoys me is EoF threads suddenly showing up in the general new posts box. When the EoF becomes heavily active, that is going to be much more difficult to actually utilize.


----------



## chyyran (Oct 8, 2011)

The new GBAtemp looks really good. Good job guys.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 8, 2011)

eggsample said:


> link's color without contrast to other text example tempcast broadcast


It looked pretty much like that before too.


----------



## T-hug (Oct 8, 2011)

Congrats guys, awesome work.
Long live GBAtemp!


----------



## GuardianSoul (Oct 8, 2011)

It looks like I can't access the homepage using my iPod Touch (server not found), I did manage to go to the forums by entering "_http://www.gbatemp.net/index_", though.


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 8, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:


> Oh, one thing that annoys me is EoF threads suddenly showing up in the general new posts box. When the EoF becomes heavily active, that is going to be much more difficult to actually utilize.


Will probably be changed


----------



## chyyran (Oct 8, 2011)

What happened to pix.gbatemp.net? Now that the personal picture=avatar, I want to change it back..

[EDIT] Found it,


----------



## YayMii (Oct 8, 2011)

Can you make notifications more unified, like Facebook? (like 1 notification per thread, etc)





ron975 said:


> What happened to pix.gbatemp.net? Now that the personal picture=avatar, I want to change it back..


Here's your old pics.


----------



## Covarr (Oct 8, 2011)

So is the extent of the facebook integration just the social networking sharing links at the bottom, or is there something else that I'm just missing?


----------



## YayMii (Oct 8, 2011)

Covarr said:


> So is the extent of the facebook integration just the social networking sharing links at the bottom, or is there something else that I'm just missing?


I wasn't talking about FB integration. There's just a few new features that are like Facebook (photo sharing, notifications, status updates, etc).
I have something like 20 notifications just from this thread, I'd rather have it unified into one to reduce clutter.


----------



## SolidMario7 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow, the temp fits my whole monitor. This new found room will be used wisely.

Good job to all who made this possible! 

Edit: which reminds me, newgrounds is getting updated soon also. Seem like all the places I lurk around are getting updated.


----------



## Covarr (Oct 8, 2011)

YayMii said:


> Covarr said:
> 
> 
> > So is the extent of the facebook integration just the social networking sharing links at the bottom, or is there something else that I'm just missing?
> ...


You have a good point, but I was more responding to the OP, which says this:


Costello said:


> *Social interaction*: status updates, profile comments, custom profile page, *Facebook and Twitter integration*, sharing links and pages...



Since there are a number of features similar to Facebook, particularly status updates, it'd be useful to have the option of cross-posting them to Facebook and Twitter with a single click (though don't force it, obviously, I'm sure some people wouldn't appreciate that).


----------



## YayMii (Oct 8, 2011)

jamesaa said:


> - That little button at the top right which shows who is following a thread (and no visible way to prevent yourself from appearing in it without unsubscribing from the thread)


There's a button to anonymously subscribe.


----------



## prowler (Oct 8, 2011)

YayMii said:


> jamesaa said:
> 
> 
> > - That little button at the top right which shows who is following a thread (and no visible way to prevent yourself from appearing in it without unsubscribing from the thread)
> ...


Auto subscribing doesn't do this though.
Which is pretty much needed if you want to keep track of the threads you've posted in via notifications


----------



## clonesniper666 (Oct 8, 2011)

Have to say the new layout looks great and was an awesome surprise to see when I woke up.


----------



## Heran Bago (Oct 8, 2011)

What a great skin! The last one was really stylistically dated even when it came out. Now it doesn't feel like I'm in 2003!


----------



## Daku93 (Oct 8, 2011)

I must say that I hate the mobile version...
And if you go to the normal version on an iPod/Phone there will be this stupid bar with your name and search on top all the time, witch really annoys me. Also emoticons and such are not available on mobile devices for me.

Please give us an option to constantly use the non mobile version and to hide that stupid bar.


----------



## Critica1 (Oct 8, 2011)

@TJ

I hope I didn't come off too negative. The software is *very similar* to Xenforo forum styling. The site updates are great, but you need a lot of CSS optimization. For encouragement, keep up the good work


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 8, 2011)

I like how it looks. It seems to load slower though :/


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Oct 8, 2011)

I really dislike this.
The other one was easier to navigate "


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Oct 8, 2011)

this is awesome, thanks everyone


----------



## berlinka (Oct 8, 2011)

I think it's going downhill boys. I really don't like some of the new stuff.
How come I only see 10 entries in the release box on the home page?
Why can't I see the amount of user comments at the "DISCUSSION" links anymore?? I always found that nice to know!
I think the GBATEMP header is a real downgrade. The logo is not that bad, but I think the letters are plain ugly! Why not the same as the line colour of the logo and why do we always need those bad looking wobbly bevel effects? It's looking so cheap! (it's obviously a matter of taste, but as a graphic designer I 'm quite sensitive for these things)


----------



## VashTS (Oct 8, 2011)

It looks great! Awesome work, I had a feeling something was going on when it showed down for maintenance today.

Hope this works out for the best.


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 8, 2011)

I love the upgrade. I give  large thank you to all of the staff for moving the temp ever forward. To be honest, I cannot remember there was an upgrade to the same extent in my 5 years here. There have been new features and re-classifications of sections but not an actual forum upgrade proper.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Oct 8, 2011)

Looking good! Really digging the blend of color levels

Any chance for a classic skin version?


----------



## Ace (Oct 8, 2011)

Sc4rFac3d said:


> Looking good! Really digging the blend of color levels
> 
> Any chance for a classic skin version?


...Or perhaps letting us add our own .css's, like you can in the blog section?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 8, 2011)

Looks great... but now I have to get used to it again. D:


----------



## Presto99 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have a question, and I'm wondering if it's just me. When trying to download this: http://filetrip.net/...tion-tools.html  I click "Download Now!" and a window-type thing pops up, but inside that window it loads the new GBAtemp.net. Isn't that weird? Before the GBAtemp update it would download files fine from filetrip.

Edit=I found a different download link that wasn't on filetrip, but still.


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 8, 2011)

the forum looks nice and all but i really miss the classic skin, i thorght i was logged out at first becasue i always have the classic skin all the time anyways i hope new skins arrive soon.


----------



## jamesaa (Oct 8, 2011)

Quick question: How do I appear anonymous in the following box?







I assumed it had not been implemented, but someone has found the option 
I'm logged in as invisible, and am anonymous in the users reading topic, so it's not that


----------



## Gameking-4 (Oct 8, 2011)

it's really slick. I love it! maybe I'll post more now ;P


----------



## YayMii (Oct 8, 2011)

@jamesaa Lol, that's me, just to showcase that you can do that.
Click Unfollow first. Then click Follow again. On the box that appears, check off "Follow this topic anonymously".


----------



## jamesaa (Oct 8, 2011)

YayMii said:


> @jamesaa Lol, that's me, just to showcase that you can do that.
> Click Unfollow first. Then click Follow again. On the box that appears, check off "Follow this topic anonymously".



Ta, so there's no site-wide option yet, i need to do it in every thread I post in? joy ¬_¬


----------



## tagzard (Oct 8, 2011)

Is it just slow for me>


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 8, 2011)

Daku93 said:


> I must say that I hate the mobile version...
> And if you go to the normal version on an iPod/Phone there will be this stupid bar with your name and search on top all the time, witch really annoys me. Also emoticons and such are not available on mobile devices for me.
> 
> Please give us an option to constantly use the non mobile version and to hide that stupid bar.



I have to agree, this is my only problem with the new site


----------



## YayMii (Oct 8, 2011)

HaniKazmi said:


> Daku93 said:
> 
> 
> > I must say that I hate the mobile version...
> ...


Tapatalk support's coming soon...


----------



## JackDeeEss (Oct 8, 2011)

They missed the fact that there's now a iPod friendly website too! In fact, I'm on it now!

I like it, well done guys


----------



## YayMii (Oct 8, 2011)

JackDeeEss said:


> They missed the fact that there's now a iPod friendly website too! In fact, I'm on it now!
> 
> I like it, well done guys


What's the URL?


----------



## Raiser (Oct 8, 2011)

Awesome update guys! Loving the 'modernized' and slick new look!


----------



## Covarr (Oct 8, 2011)

Custom CSS for blogs is nice, but it'd really be nice if it warned you BEFORE clicking save that it requires admin approval. Now I have two custom CSS templates for my blog, one of which is a WIP that I didn't know at the time would need approved, or else I only would've submitted the final version.

edit: and I just noticed a fairly small mistake in my CSS, post titles are light on a white background making them hard to read, which means I have to submit yet ANOTHER revision if I wanna correct it. This seems like it might become annoying to moderate, if many people are as obsessive about CSS as I am.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Oct 8, 2011)

Wowwwww. So shiny!

tinyt likes this.


----------



## YayMii (Oct 8, 2011)

ZOMG THERE'S AN OPTION TO MAKE EVERYTHING DARK IN THE USER CP





It's still experimental though, so some things will look out of place.


----------



## zeromac (Oct 8, 2011)

Looking good team! Going to take time to get use to it but over-all a great modernization


----------



## Rydian (Oct 9, 2011)

Fuckyeah™!

Of course this is going to take some getting used to (mainly new wordings and changed link locations)... but I'm glad to see it's not that much different, you all did well in keeping the general feel from being too alienating.

I think there's a bit too much contrast in some places and blah blah blah, but it's expected that minor tweaks will come in the following weeks.

I might post back later after I've explored around more.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of EoF being shown with the main forum recent posts.  I won't speak against it, but it's just one of my few little undecided gripes.


----------



## mostwanted (Oct 9, 2011)

Finally an upgrade!


----------



## Vanth88 (Oct 9, 2011)

I like it so far but you removed the User Assistant menu which I actually used to open up my most recently commented on threads. Now I can't even do that and I don't keep track of threads by bookmarking them or anything like that.


----------



## Yatashi Strife (Oct 9, 2011)

This is awesome! I like this new setup as well!


----------



## Rydian (Oct 9, 2011)

Vanth88 said:


> I like it so far but you removed the User Assistant menu which I actually used to open up my most recently commented on threads. Now I can't even do that and I don't keep track of threads by bookmarking them or anything like that.


There's new options to subscribe to or follow threads, and you'll get notifications (of choosable types) when they get posted in.


----------



## Vanth88 (Oct 9, 2011)

Rydian said:


> Vanth88 said:
> 
> 
> > I like it so far but you removed the User Assistant menu which I actually used to open up my most recently commented on threads. Now I can't even do that and I don't keep track of threads by bookmarking them or anything like that.
> ...



Thanks I'll have to try that out now considering the upgrade. I noticed you can also just go to profile and find my most recent threads and posts there like the old site so I'm happy


----------



## signz (Oct 9, 2011)

YayMii said:


> ZOMG THERE'S AN OPTION TO MAKE EVERYTHING DARK IN THE USER CP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That dark design is quite smexy. I'm looking forward to an eventual complete one - that is if that will happen.


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 9, 2011)

I love it, it's very user friendly and it looks great.


----------



## paced98 (Oct 9, 2011)

Yes, the skin is very good and great!!!!!


----------



## DarkStriker (Oct 9, 2011)

Smexy shit!


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks for the dark skin, I'm adjusting faster then I did to the white one!


----------



## Nujui (Oct 9, 2011)

I would advise anyone that doesn't like all the brightness to switch over to the Dark Design (Click on UserCP), it's a WIP, but it looks and feels a lot better.


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 9, 2011)

Nujui said:


> I would advise anyone that doesn't like all the brightness to switch over to the Dark Design (Click on UserCP), it's a WIP, but it looks and feels a lot better.


IMO, the Dark Design looked worse than this. I'll stick with the white. But it's supposedly still under development, so I'll look forward to the complete version.


----------



## lolzed (Oct 9, 2011)

Costy~

10 hours for a bug eh 

The moment GBAtemp went back up my mom cut the internet...so I wasn't able to see it till this morning 

Good job guys


----------



## Maplemage (Oct 9, 2011)

I thought Pokemon Gray was dumped even though it wasnt announced yet, and Pokenoobs started posting.
OH DEAR ITS SO SMALL MY PROFILE PICTURE.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice forum! I love it!


----------



## xbry23 (Oct 9, 2011)

ooohh shiny


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Oct 9, 2011)

I like this new look.  Thanks for a great upgrade!


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 9, 2011)

This is so cool!
The  site look a 100% better.
Wants me want to post more again.

Cheers to the new design    .


----------



## pilladoll (Oct 9, 2011)

Great work!! Looks nicer to me


----------



## Opium (Oct 9, 2011)

Looking good! Nice work Costello and team


----------



## fst312 (Oct 9, 2011)

i like the new design but shouldn't there be a way to go back to the other v3 design.i know this is not important to everybody but i liked when the Scene Releases showed the number of comments,this way i would know if someone added to the discussion of what ever the game is , if that can be added back in the new design is ok with me, if not i guess i will have to just get use to that.


----------



## ninditsu (Oct 9, 2011)

so far, this update looks as sexy as.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh my god! It looks so sleek and modern, it'll sure take me a day or two to explore all of the new features.


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 9, 2011)

I like everything... the dark theme is great! 
btw... why the wii is missing in the top banner?


----------



## NakedFaerie (Oct 9, 2011)

How can I get the front news page back to the way it was?
I cant find the option to set it back like I had it. Its all crap now.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

when you quote a quote, who quoted someone who quoted you, you get two notifications, hehe.

also, it's nice that when you're typing in fast reply, then somebody posted it tells you and just inserts it instead of refreshing the page.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Oct 9, 2011)

Just, wow!


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 9, 2011)

still I want the spoiler button


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 9, 2011)

Will the cropping tool be fixed? My avatar looks weird in the quick reply.


----------



## Maz7006 (Oct 9, 2011)

Been away for quite some time - nice fresh look and features when i come back ! 

Good job guys


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 9, 2011)

Is there a list of* ALL* the new features somewhere?


----------



## Shockwind (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah! I really like the new version of the 'Temp and some of its functions are really similar to Facebook's.


----------



## Daku93 (Oct 9, 2011)

YayMii said:


> HaniKazmi said:
> 
> 
> > Daku93 said:
> ...



But I don't like Tapatalk either. I like to use "real" websites on my iPod.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 9, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> Is there a list of* ALL* the new features somewhere?


----------



## nintendoom (Oct 9, 2011)

Y http://porn.gbatemp.net stil Not Updtd?!?


----------



## Youkai (Oct 9, 2011)

I still cannot make a thread myself cuz this is completeley bugged here -.-V

I want an Official Statement from the Admins about the Design ! there are more than enough people who do not like it at all and ask for a chance to set the design back but still no admin gave a response !


Let me tell you a Story:
There was one a guy called Mr. H, he was some sort of big shot and was like "i have an idea and eveyone has to think the same !". A few people liked his ideas and others just wanted to belong to the group,
some times later the group got big enough to set others under preassure so that they either acepted it or got "problems" ....
A few years later some Big shots from GBATemp thaught "we make everything better for everyone without asking them for their opinion !" and they did it, some liked it many said to get used to it (be it them beeing scared wanting to take part in the group or really believing they could get to like it) while others were against it.
This story has no end yet we will see if the folks will win the chance to let their voice be heard or not.


(yes i know this little text might be a little bit to offensive, its not supposed to make anyone look bad (except mr h maybe) but this is just a very extreme comparision to the way it works when only a minority decides stuff without asking the masses ... took several countrys long enough to realize that this is wrong [look away from my flag ^^V])


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 9, 2011)

I love it that EoF threads are now listed.


----------



## jamesaa (Oct 9, 2011)

Starting to get used to the new layout, dark theme is much better than the "omg we know you don't get much sunlight so take this" theme. And with the magic of adblock all "Like this" buttons have vanished 

Just need an option for threads I follow to default to anonymous and i'll be happy


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 9, 2011)

Youkai said:


> I still cannot make a thread myself cuz this is completeley bugged here -.-V
> 
> I want an Official Statement from the Admins about the Design ! there are more than enough people who do not like it at all and ask for a chance to set the design back but still no admin gave a response !
> 
> ...


Cool Story Bro.

You dont like it, nobody is pointing a gun on your head to visit and write shit.

The old design is gone, live with it.Everybody is.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 9, 2011)

Stop complaining. The admins are trying to get the bugs out right now. After that, they will mostly likely integrate multiple themes so people can have different themes when they view the site. Just have some patience. Moreover, the saying "we didn't ask for this" is bullshit. Most of the forum wanted this update and fresh look. Talk for yourself not others.


----------



## Youkai (Oct 9, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> Youkai said:
> 
> 
> > I still cannot make a thread myself cuz this is completeley bugged here -.-V
> ...




yes ture i know like i wrote this was a little bit extreme ...

still i am here since the old days when this was a rom site by kivan, than made a "short" time out and re registred here again, and since then this is more or less my main page so its very very hard when some people who partially aren't even half as long here as i am think they should change anything without asking anyone at all.

I know they do not need my permission but there should have been a topic on the main page with a voting if this is wanted or not, every modern country in this world is ruled by the folks so why no accept it online


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 9, 2011)

Youkai said:


> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> > Youkai said:
> ...



Didn't the site have a poll concerning this update?


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 9, 2011)

I think they did post early 2011 they were planning to update the site somewhere


----------



## Rydian (Oct 9, 2011)

Youkai said:


> I want an Official Statement from the Admins about the Design ! there are more than enough people who do not like it at all and ask for a chance to set the design back but still no admin gave a response


Tell me again, how much are you paying GBAtemp to be able to visit this site?

As in, how much of your money goes towards the people running it to the point that you can boss them around?


----------



## Ryufushichou (Oct 9, 2011)

I love the new look of the site i really do its very sleek and pretty and i love the new profile setup! thanks Staff!


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 9, 2011)

Youkai said:


> yes ture i know like i wrote this was a little bit extreme ...
> 
> still i am here since the old days when this was a rom site by kivan, than made a "short" time out and re registred here again, and since then this is more or less my main page so its very very hard when some people who partially aren't even half as long here as i am think they should change anything without asking anyone at all.
> 
> I know they do not need my permission but there should have been a topic on the main page with a voting if this is wanted or not, every modern country in this world is ruled by the folks so why no accept it online



Youkai, I know you have been around a little longer than myself, but hopefully you will accept my opinion since I have been here actively for 5 years. The design is needed. The site made use of old code that simply was not getting as much support and the improvements, while jarring are certainly worthwhile. A few months ago, Costello posted a poll about the potential future of GBAtemp and upgrading the site to the latest version won with the vast majority. Hence, a lot of users were aware that this was a high possibility and expected when the site was down.
I am enjoying trying out the new features and its actually making me a more active member just so I can try all this stuff. Its not going to change back but in a short time, you will adapt to the new design since the content is exactly the same. Its simply a different display.


----------



## Coconut (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh man, I hate this new layout.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 9, 2011)

Coconut said:


> Oh man, I hate this new layout.


You dont like it, nobody is pointing a gun on your head to visit and write shit.

The old design is gone, live with it.Everybody is.


----------



## jonesman99 (Oct 9, 2011)

I just noticed this. It is very sexy indeed!


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 9, 2011)

jonesman99 said:


> *I just noticed this*. It is very sexy indeed!


----------



## jonesman99 (Oct 9, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> jonesman99 said:
> 
> 
> > *I just noticed this*. It is very sexy indeed!


Haven't been on the site in a while. The ArchAndroid is pleased.


----------



## Ace (Oct 9, 2011)

Black theme still needs some work, but it's at least easier on the eyes! 
Frankly, this update was much needed. The only thing I ask for now is a pop-out shoutbox, like in the old days!


----------



## Dter ic (Oct 9, 2011)

Ace™ said:


> Black theme still needs some work, but it's at least easier on the eyes!
> Frankly, this update was much needed. The only thing I ask for now is a pop-out shoutbox, like in the old days!



click "Tempbox" or http://gbatemp.net/shoutbox


----------



## Ace (Oct 9, 2011)

Dter ic said:


> Ace™ said:
> 
> 
> > Black theme still needs some work, but it's at least easier on the eyes!
> ...


It's too big in comparison to how big the old pop-out was, imo. It gets too cluttered that way.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 9, 2011)

Am I the only one who still prefers the light theme?


----------



## GammaGeorgeX (Oct 9, 2011)

Really Awesome!


----------



## ZenZero (Oct 9, 2011)

ooohh... I Like This


----------



## NakedFaerie (Oct 9, 2011)

Any word on how to change the home front page back to the way I had it?

There use to be an option to change it and have only what your interested in reading. I'm not interested in reading anything on the home page the way it is. I want to change it back to the options I want to read.

I'm lucky I found this tiny link on the frontpage to come here.
I dont visit the forums only the homepage to know whats going on and its all gone crap so I want to change it back to what I liked reading.
If I cant and this is the way its going to stay then cya.

BTW, YES I have paid them. I brought a mug. The money had to go somewhere towards the site or admins.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 9, 2011)

Ace™ said:


> Dter ic said:
> 
> 
> > Ace™ said:
> ...


Oh and the archive button sucks. Before you could just click 'Previous' and view older shouts.

The black theme still needs some work.


----------



## mameks (Oct 9, 2011)

NakedFaerie said:


> Any word on how to change the home front page back to the way I had it?
> 
> There use to be an option to change it and have only what your interested in reading. I'm not interested in reading anything on the home page the way it is. I want to change it back to the options I want to read.
> 
> ...


So basically you found a link by chance that you couldn't be arsed looking for as you're too damn lazy?
And WTH does buying a mug have to do with anything?


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

NakedFaerie said:


> BTW, YES I have paid them. I brought a mug. The money had to go somewhere towards the site or admins.


that isn't a fee, it's a merchandise. you support them by buying those, but it isn't required.
if you think you can use that sentence and feel that you have "right" with this site, well i think you're a piece of shit.

@shlong it's from a post...wait i'm gonna go find it.
edit: here ya go shlong


Rydian said:


> Youkai said:
> 
> 
> > I want an Official Statement from the Admins about the Design ! there are more than enough people who do not like it at all and ask for a chance to set the design back but still no admin gave a response
> ...


----------



## mameks (Oct 9, 2011)

Narayan said:


> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> > Youkai said:
> ...


lol, fair enough.
It's a good point though. If you don't like something about the site, you can ask for it to be changed, but it's unlikely to happen TBH.
Not because the admins are lazy, but because it's a lot of work, especially whole new skins.
And buying stuff doesn't make the staff your bitches, it just means the site works.


----------



## Issac (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks awesome! Just saw this all, and really hope that I can change the number of posts per page, like before  
Also, I hope I can find my old avatar somewhere (wish you could have told us to save them) because I've had the same since '04 and don't know if I still have it somewhere


----------



## Hotzdevil (Oct 9, 2011)

man the whole experience has changed dramatically, for the better of course, keep up the awesome work loving the entire look and feel of the new features..


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 9, 2011)

the new Gallery is like 4chan without all the crap and trolls


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> the new Gallery is like 4chan without all the crap and trolls


it's still to early to say that. i'm talking about the crap and the trolls of course.


----------



## .Chris (Oct 9, 2011)

This. Is. AMAZING.

Nice work! 

EDIT: But how do I view my uploaded images?


----------



## Qtis (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks awesome! You can just imagine what my face looked like when I just happened to open USN by default and not see the front page  Keep up the good work!


-Qtis


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 9, 2011)

are u kidding me, i just swooped around a little and oh my word... how did u do it!! even with what ever knowledge i have about php and stuff, this is just amazing work guys.
great application of design and coding just brilliant keep it up temp!


----------



## jamesaa (Oct 9, 2011)

Can anyone help me with notification settings?

I used to have it setup so I would be emailed when someone replied to a thread I was subscribed to - but only after I was not active on the site for a few minutes, and I only got one email until i viewed the thread.

I thought I had set it up like that again, but the time before i'm considered 'offline' is alot longer (too long, only kicked in after i went to bed) and i'm getting an email for every post in that thread, ontop of that they all have different subjects (as it has usernames in the subject now) and it's filling up my inbox.

HELP!  I liked my old notification settings.


----------



## Coconut (Oct 9, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> Coconut said:
> 
> 
> > Oh man, I hate this new layout.
> ...




And you're saying I write shit XD

Anyways, I can post my opinion and this is it.


----------



## YayMii (Oct 9, 2011)

I really think notifications need to be less cluttered, more unified. You know, like 1 notification per thread rather than 1 per reply. I woke up this morning to find 30+ notifications that were all "[insert user here] has replied to _Welcome to GBAtemp V3+_". I'm only subscribed to 1 thread, and I still had to sort through all of the notifications to find the ones that were actually related to my posts. It'd be SO much better if it was just a single notification that said "[insert user here], [insert another user here] and [insert number here] other users have replied to [insert thread here]", like Facebook.


----------



## Wii_Manic (Oct 9, 2011)

Loving the new theme, but what happened? My Profile Pic reverted to my first one, now i have to go find my new one 

But ah well, Small price to pay for such an awesome upate


----------



## Charli (Oct 9, 2011)

wow, still discovering new features when I just hover my mouse somewhere, really awesome job! And I love the calendar! I instantly imported it into Thunderbird


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 9, 2011)

Also note that we're still making changes.
I recommend you to refresh your browser cache from time to time.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Wow this is very awesome i was wondering when i last the saite date saying 2007 whys the site under maintinance


----------



## TheZoc (Oct 10, 2011)

Excellent job guys, congratulations!


----------



## Aijelsop (Oct 10, 2011)

Awesome, but where are the status' located?


----------



## Fishaman P (Oct 10, 2011)

I think the friend code database didn't survive the trip through time and space.

RESCUE MISSION!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 10, 2011)

Aijelsop said:


> Awesome, but where are the status' located?


I know of two ways (so far) to view statuses.
One is to click "New content", Under 'by content type' check "members" and then under 'by section' check "Profile feed"

Or you can do what I did, and bookmark This Link.
Thank mthrnite for that one.


----------



## Oveneise (Oct 10, 2011)

Holy crap... this looks really good! Props to whoever designed it!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 10, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Aijelsop said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome, but where are the status' located?
> ...



There is another way that I found.

At the very top of the page you will see this icon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Click that and it will bring up the quick navigation box with a link to status updates.


----------



## TheWingless (Oct 10, 2011)

And I've only been here since v3... Of course, I haven't posted in ages... Looks great though. It even loads pretty quickly on my sloooooow internet.


----------



## Hakoda (Oct 10, 2011)

Very smexy. I'll enjoy coming to the site even more now. Makes me very anxious to use it and be a part of the community.


----------



## azure0wind (Oct 10, 2011)

looks better than the old one! and yea, ill enjoy browsing the site more.


----------



## jivid321 (Oct 10, 2011)

OMG WOW.... Its so beautiful........... 20x better than before, but there isn't support for old smileys and themes.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 10, 2011)

jivid321 said:


> OMG WOW.... Its so beautiful........... 20x better than before, but there isn't support for old smileys and themes.


Old smileys work


----------



## jceggbert5 (Oct 10, 2011)

I just noticed that the DS, Xbox, and PlayStation buttons link to their respective forums.  Nice!


----------



## coolness (Oct 10, 2011)

i was banned for some months but im happy that i get a second change on the new site, it looks great


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 10, 2011)

jceggbert5 said:


> I just noticed that the DS, Xbox, and PlayStation buttons link to their respective forums.  Nice!


where is the wii button?


----------



## Narayan (Oct 10, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> jceggbert5 said:
> 
> 
> > I just noticed that the DS, Xbox, and PlayStation buttons link to their respective forums.  Nice!
> ...


you already know the answer. NahuelWii(i forgot who first said this)


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Narayan said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > jceggbert5 said:
> ...


lol you've got me there!


----------



## pokefloote (Oct 10, 2011)

Woo, mobile site looks good! And finally, posting and everything. I love you, GBAtemp.


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks great! Yet it will take A LOT of time to get used to!


----------



## tajio (Oct 10, 2011)

So has anyone changed their profile background yet?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 10, 2011)

{{}}


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 10, 2011)

Auto follow anonymously option added (see notification settings).

The dark version got another update (post now look "normal", and some more stuff is dark). Refresh your browser cache if you use it.


----------



## metal079 (Oct 10, 2011)

i like the new site


----------



## MilkPSP (Oct 10, 2011)

I really like this new theme; it looks smoother and sleeker than before.


----------



## dhusui (Oct 11, 2011)

I really like the change, because logging in and replying to the post got much easier.


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 12, 2011)

nintendoom said:


> Y http://porn.gbatemp.net stil Not Updtd?!?


You need to be a staff member to access the actual porn board.


----------



## Maid-chan (Oct 12, 2011)

wow~ It's so beautiful~


----------



## benbop1992 (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh sweet, just noticed the mobile site change!

Keep up the hard work.


----------



## jamesaa (Oct 12, 2011)

Yay! option to follow anonymously by default has been added 
Dark theme is still improving 

Now if I could only get my head around these notification settings, i'm either getting too many emails, too few emails, or no emails. lol


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 12, 2011)

Densetsu9000 said:


> nintendoom said:
> 
> 
> > Y http://porn.gbatemp.net stil Not Updtd?!?
> ...




Told you all! But you didn't believe me!
:nyah:


----------



## Nujui (Oct 12, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Densetsu9000 said:
> 
> 
> > nintendoom said:
> ...


Still don't believe you.

How do we not know that pic was photoshoped?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 12, 2011)

If you can't believe Densetsu when he says something exists, then you simply won't believe anybody.


----------



## Nujui (Oct 12, 2011)

Never said it could be real, now if we had pics of that part of the forum, then I would be more inclined to believe you


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 13, 2011)

Can't let you do that, StarFox.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 13, 2011)

It exists, and it is wonderful.

So much Toni porn.


----------



## Nujui (Oct 13, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It exists, and it is wonderful.
> 
> So much Toni porn.


PM me it .

I kid I kid

But anyways, now that the Dark Theme looks complete, I'm finally able to look at the site without getting a headache XD.


----------



## Densetsu (Oct 13, 2011)

Nujui said:


> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> > Densetsu9000 said:
> ...





Guild McCommunist said:


> It exists, and it is wonderful.
> 
> So much Toni porn.


I just want to thank Costello for the staff-exclusive Secret Porn Board.  Lots of illicit stuff going on in there, let me tell you.  It's like an Old Boys' Club for perverts 

If you ever get to be a moderator, you can join me, VA, TD, RP, p1ng, mthr, et al in our smoking jackets and pipes while we enjoy the goings-on in the Secret Porn Board over a glass of brandy.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 13, 2011)

Densetsu9000 said:


> If you ever get to be a moderator, you can join me, VA, TD, RP, p1ng, mthr, et al in our smoking jackets and pipes while we enjoy the goings-on in the Secret Porn Board over a glass of brandy.



Don't forget Hedonismbot





He posts all the news that is nudes.


----------



## Retal (Oct 13, 2011)

I need my lite skin back.


----------



## lukecop80 (Oct 14, 2011)

Ever since the site updated, I can't open spoiler tags. D:
Please help.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 15, 2011)

lukecop80 said:


> Ever since the site updated, I can't open spoiler tags. D:
> Please help.



What browser are you using?


----------



## Gahars (Oct 15, 2011)

lukecop80 said:


> Ever since the site updated, I can't open spoiler tags. D:
> Please help.



I had this problem in Chrome. Guild let me know that if you are using that, you can just right click and reload the page. It worked for me, so helpfully it will help you out.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 15, 2011)

God damn this layout is so aesthetically pleasing


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 16, 2011)

still needs getting used to but hey, that's what they say about .... *never mind*


----------



## Samutz (Oct 17, 2011)

Fishaman P said:


> I think the friend code database didn't survive the trip through time and space.
> 
> RESCUE MISSION!


Nah. It's just hasn't been updated since it's initial implementation. I sent Costello an update for it, let's see... (checks PM history)... 3 and a half years ago, but he later said he lost it or never received it or something.
And by that time I had already left and lost the files myself. It really does irritate me to see my work still buggy and broken after all this time.


----------



## Vinnymac (Oct 17, 2011)

I feel like it is too hard for noobies to find the releases page now. But other than that, I really like the layout and the colors


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 18, 2011)

I love the new theme. It's so slick, modern and sexy.

Love the new features too. Great work there gentlemen!


----------



## Raynar (Oct 28, 2011)

Wow its been while since I last logged in. Loving the new theme!


----------



## SifJar (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't like that in the "View New Content" view, you cannot see who started a thread. Is there any way that can be added back?


----------



## Ericthegreat (Nov 16, 2011)

The only thing I got a prob with is that on my phone, to get to the home page I gotta go to: full site > home and It takes a bit on 3g....


----------



## junkerde (Nov 16, 2011)

its all good, dont know why everyone is whining like kids.


----------



## Krestent (Nov 16, 2011)

How do I enable dark?  It's not in the themes list at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Narayan (Nov 16, 2011)

Krestent said:


> How do I enable dark?  It's not in the themes list at the bottom of the page.


user cp>extra settings


----------

